# and here is my little elephant



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

i got this "little" Giant King betta last friday. his head is 3 x the size of my HM! Talk about a gentle giant! This little sweety just loves me and never stops staring at me. He is a bit lazy and i think its due to him having a weird shaped back. he often will walk across the bottom of the floor using his pelvic and anal fins. he loves to swim around too but mostly vertically like a shrimp.! he kind of looks like he is walking more than swimming. I am in love with this big dude! I have not seen him flare yet though, but i am sure he is a boy- maybe he just is not convinced his reflection in the mirror is another fish. This one seems 10x smarter than any other fish i have had or met.. (maybe i am just biased). i have never met a more curious fearless fish in my life!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Awww, he is so cute! Love him!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

omg *cuteness overload* Waaaant!


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks so much. He was so expensive but sooo worth it. I know you are not supposed to pet your fish but he seems to like it! I need to post some pics of him sleeping in his little log (with his adorable face peeking out). even my boyfriend how has the betta bug after meeting this wonderful little fish.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

how cute!!! he looks like a little (King sized) Cuttle bug!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

omg i wouldnt walk passed him either!! 0_0;


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He might be older? I've heard their back can curve like that when they're up there in years. That could be why he's slower too. Maybe he was a breeder and now he gets to retire and be love-ed. 

Edit: And I didn't say it but he's beautiful. I wuv him!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

awww!!! I wuv himz too!!


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

He looks like such a sweetie! I like that white mark on his back. He has lots of character!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww he's like a little tank lol


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

i actually wanted to name him some dog-like name cuz he is really dog-ish! i still dont have a name for him- i just call him whatever he is doing at the time- like shrimpy- (when he swims like a shrimp). catfish (when he walks along the bottom of the tank) peekaboo- and elephant.. my friend said " he is so aloof! " so i might just call him aloofie- kind of matches with my other fish bloof (or bloofie) i also like lenny (from mice and men) but i do think he is a little to smart for that name -- any ideas on what i should name him??


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I like Lenny best. He looks like a Lenny to me.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

here is a link to my mobile me gallery of the cutest little fish dudes ever

http://gallery.me.com/oarthur#100087


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

So cute!!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww... He's a sweety. :nicefish:


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

He's so adorable! I just love him!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I love him!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

*cool fishie*

ssooooo cute . :nicefish:
 all i can do is drool and do this.-->:BIGsurprise:


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i think the name nugget would suit him.:-D


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

I cant believe this little dude. So, last night I was vacuuming the gravel and he just kept following the hose around looking at it- and looking at me- watching the stuff go up into the hose with rapt attention. Fearless!! I also got him a new silk plant and he just would not get out of it all night! He would hide in it, and as soon as I walk by he would poke his head out of it and stare at me, Peekaboo!. He loves swimming through the plant and playing around in it, (like he is rolling around in a soft blanket or something). At first I thought he might be a little dumb because he never flares at his reflection- but now I just think he is too smart to be fooled by a mirror! Every time I re-arrange something in his tank he will just swim around and sniff whatever has changed or was added and then just look at me as if to let me know that he noticed. ARGH!! I cant stand how cute he is.. I will post some videos because pictures cannot describe this guys little personality. Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds like he's got a cute personality.


----------

